# Thoughts on meyers drive pro plow for wrangler



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a 99 wrangler and i am looking to possibly get one of these for it. i do some commercial plowing and im looking for a dependable plow that is not limited to a lift kit. I am moving away from my suburbanite that i have had nothing but problems with and is not heavy duty enough for the plowing i do. Any pros or cons would be great. Thanks


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know anything about the Meyers, but how about a Sno-Way 22 series for a Wrangler Rubicon. The Sno-Way can be equipped with downpressure (lightweight plow, but great scraping ability) and the Rubicon mount may allow for the lift.

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I've worked on Meyer plows not impressed with them. sorry to hear you had a problem with the fisher Homesteader, I've used a fisher RD (The RD only came in a 7 1/2, now they call it a HD 7 1/2 same plow new name) on my jeeps for 22 years they stand up. Never, never had a problem with them other than maintenance. They are heavy 630#


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I have a Meyers 6.5" poly plow...Much better plow than the Western that I previously had. My Meyers was used and has a rubber boot protecting the motor that helps keep water out.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I will second the Sno-way. Im using a Sno-way MT (current model would be a 22) - and have moved it through 3 vehicles. The downpressure and wireless remote make it a great driveway plow.

Add some airbags to the front coils - and go plowing!

Check the sno-way forum on this site for further info....


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

Is the sno-way built for commercial? heavy duty enough? It looks as cheap as the suburbanite


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I'm really considering a Sno-way...to be honest the way the look built I doubt it would last as long as my Meyers, but it might make you more money in the time you save so it might be worth it.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

CJPlow;704180 said:


> Is the sno-way built for commercial? heavy duty enough? It looks as cheap as the suburbanite


It is more "heavy duty" then the jeep is. i dont have a 22 series - but my MT is a pretty heavy piece.

i have heard of guys trying to run these small plows on crew-cab 2500HD chevys that have issues. (duh....)

I dont do big parking lots - just driveways - so if you are thinking about doing the local mall lot - maybe the Jeep isnt the best answer anyway....

But - the sno-way will handle whatever the Jeep might throw at it.....

What the heck have you done to your other plows? Are they bending? or is it more electrical and hydraulic issues?


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

the suburbanite is getting a new pump. wore out from "over use" as they put it. the scrape lock never works. the edges of the blade are wearing away (lift related)


----------

